# Do I Need A New Router?



## satindemon4u (Sep 2, 2013)

After a couple of posts that I have made and over the past couple of weeks getting annoyed with my wireless internet, do I perhaps need a new router? I ask because sitting maybe 35 feet away from the router I go from 5 bars, to 4, and back. Not a big deal. However the internet itself will simply suck every now and again. By that I mean every few minutes it will happen. It will begin to take upwards of 30 seconds to load one page.

I have tried to restart the router multiple times, reset it, update firmware. This doesn't just happen on my computer either. It happens on mine, my girlfriends, both of our phones. It is a Belkin of some sort that I know is at LEAST 4 or 5 years old. I know that isn't too old but it looks like...well a kinda cheap piece of work haha. I found a few on Newegg that I could easily afford but if I don't have to spend the money, why should I?

Example of what I am talking about...






What a great download rate, huh? haha

Thanks guys!


----------



## techguy31 (Sep 2, 2013)

What ISP do you have?  It could be that your ISP has really crappy internet service, and it wouldn't matter if you change your router.  Take for instance TWC,  I have it, and it is absolutely horrible.  I have it hooked up directly and sometimes I would get half or less of the speed I am suppose to get.


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 2, 2013)

techguy31 said:


> What ISP do you have?  It could be that your ISP has really crappy internet service, and it wouldn't matter if you change your router.  Take for instance TWC,  I have it, and it is absolutely horrible.  I have it hooked up directly and sometimes I would get half or less of the speed I am suppose to get.



My bad, should have said. We have charter. Have had it for like 4 years. Before they implemented their data caps. So if I am not mistaken then data caps don't affect those customers who have had them since before they started them. That and it's a new month so I know that wouldn't be it at this point. :/


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 3, 2013)

Running the latest firmware?? 

Also have you downloaded InSSIDer to check to see if mabye you are running on a congested wireless channel? If you are then you will need to change the channel your router is communicating on and see if that helps.


----------



## slim142 (Sep 3, 2013)

4-5 years old?
Why not upgrade?
Might as well go for one of the new AC routers. You will get better signal where you at, wider signal reception for further away places, and you will be N/AC ready for any future device you purchase/connects in the future.

I think your current router already paid its price regarding of whether or not its not working properly.

Just what I would do.


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 3, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Running the latest firmware??
> 
> Also have you downloaded InSSIDer to check to see if mabye you are running on a congested wireless channel? If you are then you will need to change the channel your router is communicating on and see if that helps.



Will try that and yes I have the latest firmware. EDIT: Used the program and all is well there!



slim142 said:


> 4-5 years old?
> Why not upgrade?
> Might as well go for one of the new AC routers. You will get better signal where you at, wider signal reception for further away places, and you will be N/AC ready for any future device you purchase/connects in the future.
> 
> ...



About what I am thinking!


----------



## shovenose (Sep 3, 2013)

a Belkin consumer-grade router lasting 5 years is good!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2013)

simple test: connect without the router (direct modem or whatever - i dont know how your particular ISP does things) and see if the problem still exists.


you say its wireless internet, is it 2.4GHz wireless, or 3G mobile broadband?


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 3, 2013)

Mussels said:


> simple test: connect without the router (direct modem or whatever - i dont know how your particular ISP does things) and see if the problem still exists.
> 
> 
> you say its wireless internet, is it 2.4GHz wireless, or 3G mobile broadband?




2.4GHz wireless good sir.

Just in case, I was looking at this one. I know it is nothing fancy but I suppose I don't really need anything fancy. Looking for something under $50...

NETGEAR RangeMax WNR1000 Wireless Router IEEE 802....


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2013)

satindemon4u said:


> 2.4GHz wireless good sir.
> 
> Just in case, I was looking at this one. I know it is nothing fancy but I suppose I don't really need anything fancy. Looking for something under $50...
> 
> NETGEAR RangeMax WNR1000 Wireless Router IEEE 802....



hold up.

what connection are you using to get the internet inside the house? cable? DSL? or is it actual wifi from the ISP. these all change what kind of router you need.


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> hold up.
> 
> what connection are you using to get the internet inside the house? cable? DSL? or is it actual wifi from the ISP. these all change what kind of router you need.



Cable from Charter. If I am not mistaken we have the 30mb package.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 4, 2013)

With WISPs you need a client-bridge type router.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2013)

satindemon4u said:


> Cable from Charter. If I am not mistaken we have the 30mb package.



well there you go, any old router will do. your mentions of wireless internet sounded like you were using 3G/4G/WISP


----------



## Seany1212 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mussels said:


> well there you go, any old router will do. your mentions of wireless internet sounded like you were using 3G/4G/WISP



Surely there's a modem that the cable comes into the house into...

If there is how do you know that it isn't that as Mussels suggested earlier? Did you plug your computer in directly as suggested? Or do you have a modem/router combo?


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 5, 2013)

Seany1212 said:


> Surely there's a modem that the cable comes into the house into...
> 
> If there is how do you know that it isn't that as Mussels suggested earlier? Did you plug your computer in directly as suggested? Or do you have a modem/router combo?



No combo. Line goes into modem, from that a router is connected. Did a direct connection to the modem and all was good. However when using wireless off of the router, all goes to hell.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 5, 2013)

satindemon4u said:


> No combo. Line goes into modem, from that a router is connected. Did a direct connection to the modem and all was good. However when using wireless off of the router, all goes to hell.



Have you changed wireless channel as mentioned above?


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 5, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Have you changed wireless channel as mentioned above?



yes sir, and nothing changed for the better. :/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2013)

I just skimmed through the thread but did you test straight off the modem?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just skimmed through the thread but did you test straight off the modem?





satindemon4u said:


> Did a direct connection to the modem and all was good


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


>



Ahh sweet thanks. Ok There can be some things at play here. RF interferance can be a huge issue if there is other devices that run close to the 2.4/5ghz signal around your house. Also Drivers which you have probably already tried. Most WLAN devices have channels 1-11 and I use 11 cause its what is best around me. Also some WLAN adaptors allow channel changes as well. 

If you are wanting a reliable combo of wifi/router then AMPed wireless makes a great setup for home networking.


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you.  If I had the cash I would definitely go with AMPed. :O


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2013)

satindemon4u said:


> Thank you.  If I had the cash I would definitely go with AMPed. :O



look into the TP link i linked to earlier. with the information you've given now, it should do what you want. N600, gigE, and a lot of fancy features (bandwidth shaping, guest networks, etc)


----------



## johnspack (Sep 6, 2013)

Geez,  get a much better priced router with much more power:  http://www.asus.com/Networking/RTN16/   Then load a proper firmware:
http://www.easytomato.org/features/
Not that expensive,  very powerful....


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 6, 2013)

Mussels said:


> look into the TP link i linked to earlier. with the information you've given now, it should do what you want. N600, gigE, and a lot of fancy features (bandwidth shaping, guest networks, etc)



Not seeing a link from you man :/


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2013)

satindemon4u said:


> Not seeing a link from you man :/



bugger, must have been the outer router related thread.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188256


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 7, 2013)

Ahhh, thank you.

If anyone cares for an update here is a little one...

Plugged the laptop into the modem directly and got great speeds and all was good! Plugged into the router directly and was good (although I didn't spend much time plugged in so it probably isn't the most accurate test). Running off of wifi right next to the router it was good but speeds would drop and then come right back up. Walk about 25 feet away and we are back at stage one.

I have come to the conclusion that the wireless internet isn't ALWAYS terrible just most of the time. I could be downloading something at over a meg a second (normal speed) and then it will drop to something like 30kb/s and MAYBE come back up. From this I have determined that the router is just slowly...taking a crap. Good think a new one is on the way!


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 7, 2013)

what new router are you getting??


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 7, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> what new router are you getting??



Honestly it is nothing that is fancy. At all. hahaha. Where I am located I don't need anything super fancy. If I had the extra money I would have gone with something a little better but I figured that this would be good (enough) for now! 

NETGEAR RangeMax WNR1000 Wireless Router IEEE 802....


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 7, 2013)

And it's Window 8 compatible! Seems like an ok choice.... 

And LOL Newegg at it again!!!



			
				NeweggDidneyWorl said:
			
		

> N150
> Push 'N' Connect Secured Connection
> CD-Less Installation
> *Guess* Network Access
> ...


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 8, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> And it's Window 8 compatible! Seems like an ok choice....
> 
> And LOL Newegg at it again!!!



LOLOL. They sure do know how to proof read. Too much copy/pasta haha


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 8, 2013)

Your sig says it all too LOL


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2013)

no external aerials will cause problems with that router and longer ranges.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 8, 2013)

Linksys/Cisco routers had some of the longest ranges in tests and they do not have external antenna. Like the Cisco E5400


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Linksys/Cisco routers had some of the longest ranges in tests and they do not have external antenna. Like the Cisco E5400



and they cant be upgraded if you ever need longer range or directional signals.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 8, 2013)

See, they want you to buy a range extender so you feel better about yourself... You do not want inferior penetration.


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 8, 2013)

Like I said, I feel like for NOW this will get the job done. Almost bought the Linksys on Newegg and then didn't. I also figured that if this one doesn't get the job done then I have 30 days to send it back.


----------

